# Can I use any other Sim in Airtel 3G Model (datacard)



## meenum (Aug 6, 2012)

I have an Huwai 3 G Modem (for Airtel).  I am using Airtel 3G plan with this.  Can I use some other sim in this and use the internet.  Can anybody tell me how to do this?


----------



## rajnusker (Aug 7, 2012)

meenum said:


> I have an Huwai 3 G Modem (for Airtel).  I am using Airtel 3G plan with this.  Can I use some other sim in this and use the internet.  Can anybody tell me how to do this?



Yes. Just google how to unlock Huawei Modem..


----------



## reniarahim1 (Aug 7, 2012)

Yes..But you need to unlock the modem first. Can u share the model no?


----------

